# Sigma 180mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180mm-f2-8-ex-dg-os-hsm-macro-announced/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180mm-f2-8-ex-dg-os-hsm-macro-announced/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180mm-f2-8-ex-dg-os-hsm-macro-announced/"></a></div>
<strong>Off to Sigma

</strong>The first place I wanted to head to was Sigma and checkout the new Sigma 180 f/2.8 OS Macro lens. It’s the first 180mm f/2.8 macro lens ever produced. Sigma hasn’t yet issued an official press release on the lens. The other lenses announced by Sigma were for the mirrorless market.</p>
<div id="attachment_8485" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 570px"><img class=" wp-image-8485 " title="sigmabooth" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/sigmabooth.jpg" alt="" width="560" height="231" /><p class="wp-caption-text">The new macro lens intro | Sigma 200-500 f/2.8 & my wife.</p></div>
<p><strong>First Impressions

</strong>It’s an impressive size for a macro lens. It’s larger than the Canon 180 f/3.5L by a fair margin. Especially in width. The front element is quite impressive and it weighs accordingly. The tripod collar seems extremely solid and the switches on the side are of decent quality. The fit and finish on the lens is about what you’d expect from Sigma. This is another lens that no longer has the spray on hair coating of Sigma lenses in the past.</p>
<p>The lens didn’t have a lens hood on, so I have no idea how much that would extend the size of this large macro lens. I’ve yet to use a macro lens that isn’t sharp, and by appearance alone, this will probably continue the trend. I only hope Sigma has used quality parts inside the lens and quality control is up to par at launch.</p>
<div id="attachment_8484" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 570px"><img class=" wp-image-8484 " title="L9999102" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/L99991021.jpg" alt="" width="560" height="372" /><p class="wp-caption-text">The Sigma 180mm f/2.8 OS Macro & 5D Classic</p></div>
<p><strong>Availability & Pricing?

</strong>The official word I received from the representatives at the Sigma booth was the price was unknown and it would begin shipping in March.</p>
<p>I asked about more Sigma lenses in the pipeline and received the usual “no comment” and a smile.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lol (Jan 11, 2012)

I was thinking of updating from the 150mm non-OS to the OS, but assuming the 180 brings with it a nice bit of extra working distance I think that'll do instead  Assuming it isn't silly priced...


----------



## kubelik (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd definitely like to see Canon respond to this with an update of the 180mm f/3.5 L Macro ... getting a weight reduction and HIS would make this a sweet lens. I'd get one, but then I might have to figure out what to do with my 100mm Macro ...


----------



## KurtStevens (Jan 11, 2012)

That's hot, using classic 5d. Also the lens.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 11, 2012)

A 500 f/2.8? Can you attach a 2x or 1.4x extender and still use autofocus on the 5Dm2? That would be interesting.


----------



## mememe (Jan 11, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> That's hot, using classic 5d. Also the lens.



The point is: The classic 5d is better than the mkII... But dont tell anyone... The mkIIs nois is really ugly (not more but more ugly...) 
I went from mkI to mkII and i HATE it...


----------



## KurtStevens (Jan 11, 2012)

I noticed a focusing iq issue with the mk2 but it handles noise so much better than the mk1. i have a hard time producing anything worth while at 1250, but that could very easily be how I light (or don't light) my subjects.


----------



## traveller (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone know why this class of macro lens is often 180mm rather than 200mm? Is it simply lens size vs. speed? I notice that the equivalent Nikkor is 200mm, but only f/4.


----------



## ski2slow (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! Filter size of this lens is 86mm which makes the front element quite large.
Here is the official press release by Sigma.

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/apo-macro-180mm-f28-ex-dg-os-hsm


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems like a cool lens but not that different from the 150. Sigma ought make something like the venerable Nikon Macro 70-180mm zoom. I like it when they fill a gap that no other manufacturer (even Canon and Nikon) do, as with the 120-300mm f2.8.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 12, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> I noticed a focusing iq issue with the mk2 but it handles noise so much better than the mk1. i have a hard time producing anything worth while at 1250, but that could very easily be how I light (or don't light) my subjects.



1250? try 800 or 1600 - they give no noticable noise (when printing) with my 5DII. PP low light images can bring on noise - higher the iso the more important it is to get the exposure right


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 12, 2012)

180 f/2.8 with IS might even be able to replace my P6-mount (brick) Zeiss Sonnar 180/2.8, if both have the 86mm filter ring then there might not be much weight-savings though...

But forget that, I want sample pictures with the 200-500 f/2.8! Handheld!
(is that an A-S C1 Cube or Manfrotto 400 it's mounted on? Looks tiny under that lens)



Caps18 said:


> A 500 f/2.8? Can you attach a 2x or 1.4x extender and still use autofocus on the 5Dm2? That would be interesting.



It's a 200-500 f/2.8 zoom, and it comes with its own dedicated 2x teleconverter for 400-1000 f/5.6 that will focus on *any* canon body... (also, they're 26 Grand, start saving)


----------

